# 2021 Giant Talon 2 Fork upgrade



## BrawnyBB (25 d ago)

Just bought a Talon 2 and was curious about what upgrades could possibly make this bike better?
Currently has:

SR Suntour XCT30 HLO 27.5 fork 
Rear Derailleur microSHIFT Advent 1X 9 speed w/clutch
Brakes Tektro TKD143, hydraulic (F:180mm, R:160mm)
Crankset ProWheel Charm, 30t for 27.5
Hubs Giant Sport Tracker, 32h

Thanks for any advice


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You have a S or XS version with 27.5 wheelset?


----------



## BrawnyBB (25 d ago)

eb1888 said:


> You have a S or XS version with 27.5 wheelset?


It's M/27.5 wheelset


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The usual fork upgrade is to an air fork. An Epixon off ebay with dropouts to fit your wheelset and a steerer for your head tube is a common choice. 120mm travel will work.
But you have 21mm inner width rims. Skinny. 
30mm or 40mm for 27.5+ are a big benefit. If you want 27.5 Plus 2.8" a fork with more clearance is a different choice. That fork would also take a 29" wheel on the front.
This stuff begins to add up to more than your bike cost.
Sometimes it's more realistic money-wise to save for a better bike. Cheaper in the medium run. Like this.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

The fork without a doubt would be an instant noticeable upgrade. You would need a strait 1 1/8' steerer and 9mm x 100mm QR dropouts. Honestly even a simple Rock Shox Judy with the solo air spring would be a significant upgrade over Suntour XCT. Another option is a Suntour Epixon, also a nice air fork for the money and a bit lighter than the Judy.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I' pick an Epixon over a Judy or Recon. It has a sealed damper. No oil change maintenance on the damper side. The air side usually has a heavy grease. If you replace that with 30w oil small bump performance improves. The travel will be smoother. Wider, at least 30mm inner rim wheels will also make a difference in preventing crashes when cornering and encountering ruts in corners. You get to run lower tire pressure. You slide and lose traction more slowly with time to recover. The front wheel is most important for this.


----------

